# Jake's GPX shop



## Jake (Feb 1, 2011)

Welcome to the GPX shop! Here you may purchase Novelty, Legendary, and other rare Pok?mon in an attempt to get them in your GPX account. Here I sell Pok?mon for TBT Bells, (the amount varies upon the Pok?mon) to see what I have I stock, check the next post.

*How does this work?* Simply, fill out the order form, post it (don’t send me the TBT Bells yet, though!) I will check to see if that Pok?mon is in stock, if it is, I will PM you asking what time you would like me to drop it for you. Tell me when and send me the TBT bells, once I have received your TBT Bells, I can drop your Pok?mon for you. Now, it isn’t 100% guaranteed you will get the Pok?mon you requested, all the other users viewing the Shelter have an equal chance of getting it. However, you have something the other users don’t… the drop time! After you have sent me the TBT bells, and have confirmed you are ready for me to drop it, I will drop it and PM you the release time (in Server Time so we don’t get confused with those silly Time Zones!) of the Pok?mon. The Pok?mon will appear at least 15 minutes after it has been released, so simply add 15 minutes to the Server Time I PM’d you and you will know exactly when it will appear in the Shelter! If you fail to adopt it, I will PM you (unless I am busy) and tell you who adopted it, you can PM them if you want and tell them that that Pok?mon was dropped for you, but you shouldn’t ‘cause then you’ll make enemies on GPX! *If another user gets your Pok?mon you will not get your Bells back!!*
Pok?mon such as Unown, Spiky-Ear Pichu, Feral Zergoose, Non-Summonable and Summonable legendaries can only be ordered when they’re in stock. Sorry, it really is “first in best dresses” However, all other Pok?mon can be ordered when they’re not in stock
Any questions, PM me.


----------



## Jake (Feb 1, 2011)

*As of now, Legendary Pokemon wont be for sale,
also you may only purchase two Pokemon per day due to novelty restrictions on the site*​



* Inventory Contents:** 3 Potato Batteries - 2 Blue Stones - 2 Heat Rocks - 2 Icy Rocks and 2 Damp Rocks*





Prices; 

*- Novelties;*
*25 TBT Bells each:*
Crystal Onix
Bulbasaur Clone
Squirtle Clone
Charmander Clone
Winter Vulpix
Zergoose
Remorage
Shellderboy
Valentacool
Summer Swinub
Easter Buneary

*50 TBT Bells each;*
Crystal Steelix*
Ivysaur Clone
Warturtle Clone
Charmeleon Clone
Bidofo
Dracowymsy
Octillerage
Easter Lopunny
Pokii – Avatar
Pokii – True*
Valentacruel
Summer Piloswine
Past Mistrevous
Present Drifloon
Future Shuppet
Flaming Zorua

*100 TBT Bells each;*
Vanusaur Clone
Blastoise Clone
Charizard Clone
Winter Ninetails*?
Summer Mamoswine*?
Past Mismagius?
Present Drifblim?
Future Banette?
Spiky-Ear Pichu
Flaming Zoroark*??

*300 TBT Bells each;*
Cloysterman*

*500 TBT bells each;*
Feral Zergoose*?
Porygon-T*?
Cherrim*?? (Heat/Frost/Damp)

*- Other;*
*50 TBT Bells each;*
Unown

*200 TBT Bells each;*
Summonable Legendaries

*600 TBT Bells each;*
Non-Summonable Legendaries


[size=-4]* indicates the Pok?mon needs an item to be obtained +15 TBT Bells
? indicates the Pok?mon needs a certain weather condition to be obtained +15 Bells
? since these need to be ordered when in stock, check my inventory>evolution items/evolution stones for a Potato Battery, Heat Rock, Icy Rock, Damp Rock, or Blue Stone, then you can order it[/size]

*Exploration Note: If you need a certain Pokemon for an exploration PM or post here about it. Depending on the Pokemon and/or level will determine the price - however they shouldn't be any more then 100 Bells. Hopefully this encourages TBT members to do Explorations. Also if you wish to know what tasks are needed in an exploration, PM me and pay me 25 TBT Bells, I will then PM you the tasks back - if you tell any other members you will be banned from using the shop - Also Non-summonable legends will more than likely be put up when I have completed most explorations. *


*Order Form *
*TBT Username:* Your TBT User name goes here
*GPX Username (link):* Your GPX user name + a link go here
*Pokemon Wanted:* The Pokemon you want goes here
*Amount:* The amount of Bells you owe me.
[size=-2]Note: The order form DOES NOT need to be used when ordering, however it does make it easier for me to submit your order[/size]


*Rules*​
-	Users are only allowed two Very Rare/Novelty Pokemon a day, due to restrictions on the site I have no control over
-	Breedable Novelties can be ordered if they’re not in stock, others have to be ordered whilst in stock, unless stated otherwise. 
-	If you order a Pok?mon in the "Fail" Box and then I remove it, I most likely put it in there by accident.
-	Never PM me on GPX, PM me on TBT only. GPX PM’s will be ignored.
-	If you place an order when the orders list is full (maximum 15 orders), your order will be ignored.
-	Don’t post stuff like “where is my…” – “Tell me when… is in stock” etc… I want the thread to stay organized, PM me instead.
-	Since some Pok?mon can only be ordered when  they’re in stock, don’t winge about them – always missing out on them, not having any, complaining about how many another user has etc… - They are there so people who can’t be bothered/don’t have time to do Explorations have a way of obtaining them. *IF ANYONE WINGES ABOUT THEM THEY WILL BE REMOVED PERMANENTLY!!* So don’t do it!!

~ As you can see, those are my rules, of course, there are rules such as ‘Use common sense’ and the like, but they should be obvious to most users ~


----------



## Jake (Feb 1, 2011)

*FAQ​*
*I don’t understand how this works, explain?* PM me what you don’t understand and I will do my best to explain.

* WTF!! Why are Feral Zergoose, Cloysterman, Porygon-T and Non-Summonable Legendaries so expensive??!!* Because, to get them you need to go though a lot of effort to obtain them.

*Can I work for you?* No- There are not 100+ GPX users on TBT so I can easily manage on my own, unless there is a "GPX+ Boom" on TBT, I wont need help.

*Where is my Pok?mon!! I didn’t get it – Give me my Bells back you scammer!* Sorry, you’ve missed it – if you didn’t read the first post thoroughly, that’s your fault, not mine.

*This was John’s idea first! Don’t steal it from him you noob!* I PM’d John back in January asking him if I could make my own shop, he let me – thus I made this thread with his consent.

*It’s been ages! You still haven’t PM’d me telling me my Pok?mon is ready to be released! Hurry up!* Chances are; a) I have other orders placed before yours, b) I haven’t had time, c) we haven’t been online at the same time. Please, I am busy on GPX – I also have a life, too. Being in Australia and being 12 hours+ ahead of most countries doesn’t help either.

*I saw a Pok?mon in your PC boxes that is a Novelty/Legendary/Unown but isn’t on the stock list, can I order it?* No, if a Pok?mon is for sale, it will be placed in a PC box named _-Fail_ If there is no _-_ it isn’t for sale.

*What about, Shadow Lugia, Primal Dialga, Fake Groudon, Zombidofo, Slime Slugma and Magcargo, MissingNo, those Fossils and Manaphy? You forgot those!* As of now, I won’t be adding them, for the corruptible ones, I would need to purchase/find a summoning item/Bidofo egg and a Corruption Orb – If I have to purchase both items that’s 30,000 Points already, I might even miss the summon having to waste more points. So no, as of now, they wont be added. As for the Slimes, MissingNo.’s, Fossils and Manaphy, you can get them easily so I don’t see any reason to add them.

*There is an Egg Shelter and Safari Zone!! Which one do I search?!!* The Safari Zone, I will never drop an egg.

*A new Novelty has been added, but you haven’t updated the stock/price lists… Can I order one?* No, chances are I haven’t obtained one, as soon as I do I will update the lists.

*Can I order Legendary Pok?mon from Generation 5 (Unova)?* Simply put, no.

*You’ve got an item I want, and I have a Secret Key. Can you sell it to me so I can purchase it in the Backroom?* No, I sell Pok?mon, not items, also the Backroom doesn’t update every time an item is sold.

*With Pok?mon like Bidofo and Deoxys that have multiple Formes, can I decide which Forme I want you to give me?* No, you get which ever Forme I happen to have at the time, besides it’s only a maximum of 5 days before you can change the Forme for yourself.

*A new Novelty has been added and I got one before you, can we trade?* No, I don’t work that way.

*Can I pay you TBT Bells to do X clicks/complete an exploration on my account?* No.

[size=-2]***If the FAQ, Rules or anything else in this thread gets updates, I will post informing you what has been updated***​[/size]


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm guessing by 'Working for you' You mean: "Can I sell my stuff here?"
Since I have a TON of GPX+ I don't mind giving away to this lot and you can have the money.


----------



## Jake (Feb 1, 2011)

By working I mean, having people breed them and work for me.. I don't really need any help, sorry.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 1, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> By working I mean, having people breed them and work for me.. I don't really need any help, sorry.


 
Ah.
I'm just saying. I have a ton of novelties and crap so if you want You can have 'em and post them on the thread to sell. And I'll release 'em. I really don't need them and I'd prefer to give them to people on here than leave 'em y'know?


----------



## Jake (Feb 1, 2011)

Go to the GPX thread and see if people want them. I'm in the middle of doing an exploration, and I have all the ones you've got, so I don't need them.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 1, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Go to the GPX thread and see if people want them. I'm in the middle of doing an exploration, and I have all the ones you've got, so I don't need them.


 
Well as ever Jake. You need somit don't hesitate to ask man.


----------



## Jake (Feb 1, 2011)

kk. Thanks, provably wont, though.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Feb 2, 2011)

i would ask for something but i fail when it comes to getting things from the shelter


----------



## Jake (Feb 2, 2011)

Then don't post here.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 3, 2011)

Theese go to the Safari?
I wanna order:
Past Mismagius

Future Banette

Feral Zergoose

700tbt if I am correct?
Also are they breedable?


----------



## Serk102 (Feb 3, 2011)

This John person sounds pretty cool.

Best of luck with your shop pal


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 3, 2011)

Serk102 said:


> This John person sounds pretty cool.
> 
> Best of luck with your shop pal


 
Nook: sierhgi9ergujeihgi SECOND DRACOWYSY AVAILIABLE TO NORMAL MEMBERS

John: jerioguneriguehbriujeriguh THAT WAS SUPPOSED TO BE MINE

KISA SENT ME IT

Nook: lololololol

He sure does sound pretty cool.


----------



## Serk102 (Feb 3, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> Nook: sierhgi9ergujeihgi SECOND DRACOWYSY AVAILIABLE TO NORMAL MEMBERS
> 
> John: jerioguneriguehbriujeriguh THAT WAS SUPPOSED TO BE MINE
> 
> ...


 
*2 days later*

John: Hey guize, guess what, I just got 5 dracowymsy, lololololololololololol. How many you got Nook?


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 3, 2011)

Serk102 said:


> *2 days later*
> 
> John: Hey guize, guess what, I just got 5 dracowymsy, lololololololololololol. How many you got Nook?


 
Nook: lolololololol

I got mine when they were rare lolol


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 3, 2011)

I just relised.
If I buy them I will no longer be TBTs richest member > n>


----------



## Jake (Feb 3, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Theese go to the Safari?
> I wanna order:
> Past Mismagius
> 
> ...


 
No because you haven't read the first 3 posts throughly. When you do, I'll accept your order.

Just off the top of my head I can already notice 5 inaccuracies.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 4, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> No because you haven't read the first 3 posts throughly. When you do, I'll accept your order.
> 
> Just off the top of my head I can already notice 5 inaccuracies.


 
Whats wrong with the way I did it? > o> Its how I used to order stuff from you and it was A-OK


----------



## Jake (Feb 4, 2011)

This is a different shop. It's nothing like the old one.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 4, 2011)

Problem with this system is you have a 1/100 chance of finding one. People stalk the shelter every second and you just have to be the one with the lucky reload.


----------



## Jake (Feb 4, 2011)

Yeah, but when me and John had it on the old forum, it was quiet successful.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 4, 2011)

Or what you should have is a 1/4 - 1/2 refund if you do infact miss the Pok?mon you ordered.


----------



## Jake (Feb 4, 2011)

Don't suggest things to make the thread better. If you miss it tough ****.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 4, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Don't suggest things to make the thread better. If you miss it tough ****.


 
Rule of succesfull buisness #1:
The customer is always right. (sometimes).

Dude we're trying to help you out and you're getting crappy like a 2 year old who has had their comfort blanket taken. It's not like we're saying "YOU'RE SHOP IS CRAP WE WANT THE OLD ONE BACK". We're trying to help you out. So why not be polite?


----------



## Jake (Feb 4, 2011)

Because I'm not lowering the prices. My prices are actually cheaper than John's.


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 4, 2011)

Sanji, you know you could lead a boycott.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm just against it because of the chances and because I prefer the games. 
GPX+ is just a side thing for me.


----------



## Jake (Feb 4, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> I'm just against it because of the chances and because I prefer the games.
> GPX+ is just a side thing for me.


 
Yeah, that's cool


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 4, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Because I'm not lowering the prices. My prices are actually cheaper than John's.


 
Where did I put to LOWER your prices? 
I said why not give a 1/4 - 1/2 refund if they miss their pok?mon in the shelter. Not "LOWER YOUR DAMN PRICES".
Do read what I put bro.


----------



## Jake (Feb 5, 2011)

and that's why I'm not giving refunds of any amount, since my prices are lower than John's..
Learn to think before you type.

Eg:

John's original price for Zergoose = 100 TBT Bells
My price = 25 TBT Bells.

There really is not point.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 5, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> and that's why I'm not giving refunds of any amount, since my prices are lower than John's..
> Learn to think before you type.
> 
> Eg:
> ...


 
Stop being so rude.
I know the prices are lower. but I am currently the one on TBT with the most bells (Me for gods sake!) So You see my point?


----------



## Jake (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm not being rude. Now seriously stop spamming my topic. Or you wont be able to buy anything here. And then you wont have any reason to post here.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 5, 2011)

Stop arguing please.  Thank you.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 15, 2011)

TBT Username: Neo Bacon Boy
GPX Username (link): http://gpxplus.net/user/Bacon+Boy
Novelty Wanted: Groudon & Fake Groudon
Amount: 1 of each

If at all possible.


----------



## Jake (Feb 16, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> TBT Username: Neo Bacon Boy
> GPX Username (link): http://gpxplus.net/user/Bacon+Boy
> Novelty Wanted: Groudon & Fake Groudon
> Amount: 1 of each
> ...


 



			
				You said:
			
		

> I'm just against it because of the chances and because I prefer the games.
> GPX+ is just a side thing for me.



No 

Lol kidding. also amount means how many bells you owe me. and I can only do Groudon.


----------



## ACCFGirl49 (Apr 6, 2011)

can i buy the Easter Buneary
?


----------



## Jake (Apr 6, 2011)

Can people please use the order form??


----------



## pokemontan (Apr 13, 2011)

TBT Username: pokemontan
GPX Username (link): http://my.gpxpl.us/pokemontan
Pokemon Wanted: Past Mistrevous
Amount: 50 TBT Bells


----------



## Jake (Apr 13, 2011)

Yep. Might be about a week..? That okay?

And kudos for using the Order Form ^^


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 22, 2011)

Spoiler



Order Form
TBT Username: Kanye Omari West
GPX Username (link): Kanye Omari West - http://gpxplus.net/user/Kanye+Omari+West
Pokemon Wanted: Summer Swinub
Amount: 25

Order Form
TBT Username: Kanye Omari West
GPX Username (link): Kanye Omari West - http://gpxplus.net/user/Kanye+Omari+West
Pokemon Wanted: Easter Buneary
Amount: 25

Order Form
TBT Username: Kanye Omari West
GPX Username (link): Kanye Omari West - http://gpxplus.net/user/Kanye+Omari+West
Pokemon Wanted: Charmander Clone
Amount: 25

Order Form
TBT Username: Kanye Omari West
GPX Username (link): Kanye Omari West - http://gpxplus.net/user/Kanye+Omari+West
Pokemon Wanted: Squirtle Clone
Amount: 25


So that'll be 100 bells for you. I'd prefer to do one drop at a time. PM me for more details


----------



## Jake (Apr 22, 2011)

I can do them all except for Squirtle Clone atm. Send me the Bells and then i'll arrange a time to release them. You only need to give me 75 though, obv.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 22, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> I can do them all except for Squirtle Clone atm. Send me the Bells and then i'll arrange a time to release them. You only need to give me 75 though, obv.


 
Done. You're in Australia right? What time zone is that? I'm in EST


----------



## Jake (Apr 22, 2011)

Not sure on Time Zones, it's 1:50pm here though. umm sometime after reset good?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 22, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Not sure on Time Zones, it's 1:50pm here though. umm sometime after reset good?


 
11:53 PM here. and yeah that'd be perfect because i only have 1 shelter grab left :X


----------



## Jake (Apr 22, 2011)

I'll go on the IRC.


----------



## Serk102 (May 11, 2011)

So, I take it this isn't going too well? Oh well, mine died too, then I quit the GPX+ altogether!


----------



## Jake (May 12, 2011)

had like 3 orders. Eh. Doesn't bother me really.


----------



## crazyredd45 (May 22, 2011)

Spoiler: Order



TBT Username: Crazyredd45
GPX Username (link):  Zangoose11 at http://gpxplus.net/user/Zangoose11
Pokemon Wanted: Shelderboy
Amount: 25tbtb


----------



## Jake (May 22, 2011)

PM me when you want me to drop it for you.


----------



## Jake (Jun 4, 2011)

Added a note and changed the first rule in the second post. Hopefully increases shop and TBT~GPX activity. I also updated th FAQ and added Porygon-T to the order list. Also added a _?_ to Feral Zergoose and Porygon-T which states... 



			
				Bidoof said:
			
		

> [size=-2]? since these two need to be ordered when in stock, check my inventory>evolution items/evolution stones for a Patato Battery or Blur Stone, then you can order it[/size]



Hopefully this is helpful for users


----------



## Jake (Jul 6, 2011)

Added an inventory contents to the second post so you know how many Blue Stones/Potato Batteries I have without having to check my inventory (if the number is different then my inventory it means one of the items in my inventory has been taken)


----------



## Ralph (Aug 11, 2011)

TBT Username: Ralphvz
GPX Username (link): http://my.gpxpl.us/ralphvz
Pokemon Wanted: Dracowymsy
Amount: 50 TBT Bells


----------



## Ralph (Aug 16, 2011)

TBT Username: Ralphvz
GPX Username (link): http://gpxplus.net/user/Ralphvz
Pokemon Wanted: Pokki-True
Amount: 50 TBT bells


----------



## Emilio (Nov 12, 2011)

Great sharing.Me and my family visited there few days ago.They really have good products.
The prices are also good.


----------



## Jake (Nov 13, 2011)

Yeah, this thread is pretty much dead, so unless you're going to order, don't bother posting here

Anyways, I updated the prices and stuff with Cherrim's and Flaming Zorua/Zoroark


----------

